# Splitboard setup



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

So I got a jones carbon solution as a board. I don't know what bindings I want for sure. I'm leaning to the sparks magneto. Does anyone have early experience with them or an opinion on sparks overall? I like the Karakoram but they are fn pricey.

Also, thinking I should just make my son a board this season with the voile setup since he will likely grow out of it. Opinions?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Sparks are great.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Sparks rule.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I have the SLs on my hover split and really love them.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Sparks afterburners and no problems but the magneto look slightly more convenient but waiting to check them out...perhaps if I can sell the afterburners.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Tesla system bindings are pretty sweet. Played with them a bunch at SIA. One of my touring partners took a set out on Red Mountain Pass at split fest and said they were great. 

Since your son is still growing, I'd go with plates for him. Use a metal based binding if at all possible. 

I am hoping to have some afterburners next week.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

spent most of last year on the magnetos (perks of splitting in bozeman), a little quicker and less fiddling than with the pins, New climbing bars are really nice, better edge pressure when side hilling, two heights is nice. never been on the Kara's.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

walove said:


> spent most of last year on the magnetos (perks of splitting in bozeman), a little quicker and less fiddling than with the pins, New climbing bars are really nice, better edge pressure when side hilling, two heights is nice. never been on the Kara's.


That was my first thought with the climbing bars. You are the second person that I know who has said this. Pretty psyched for 'em.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Curious how there is better edge pressure while side hilling?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowvols said:


> Curious how there is better edge pressure while side hilling?


Pretty obvious, no? The climbing bars on the Teslas are wider than traditional climbing wires (more or less the width of the ski), putting the pressure right over the edge (as opposed to over the center of the ski).


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That is what I thought about the wider bars when I saw them. Of course sometimes changes that seem ideal have less than desirable effects. I am happy to hear that has not been the case here.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

The cramp on interface looks a lot better too with the upside down climbing bars.
The old setup is hopeless, no matter what you do you cant get the cramp on pushed all the way down with dual height climbing bars.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

hktrdr said:


> Pretty obvious, no? The climbing bars on the Teslas are wider than traditional climbing wires (more or less the width of the ski), putting the pressure right over the edge (as opposed to over the center of the ski).


Oh I guess I should have pulled a picture up. When I saw the photo of them a month of two ago I didn't really notice the wire being wider.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Oh I guess I should have pulled a picture up. When I saw the photo of them a month of two ago I didn't really notice the wire being wider.


two height climbing bars are now mounted the under side of the binding and are the same width of the binding, with a small plastic bumper mounted to the board. One less piece of voile hardware needed.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

walove said:


> two height climbing bars are now mounted the under side of the binding and are the same width of the binding, with a small plastic bumper mounted to the board. One less piece of voile hardware needed.


I have had the dual climbing wire from Voile for a little while. I could not imagine not have the short wire.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

So I got the sparks afterburner bindings. 

What are the best skins for uphill traction? Don't care about the downhill sliding as much right now....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Downhill sliding is not a concern with climbing skins at all. 

Voile tractor skins are still the best climbing skins out there. They Black Diamond Ascension Skins cut for splitboards. 

G3 hight traction splitboard skins are supposed to be pretty close and come with a tail kit. So bonus. Easier to fold too. Not as durable.

Climbing skins direct make good skins too. Climb just about as well as tractor skins.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

g3/sparks skins are something close to like 50% lighter weight than the bd/voile orange ones.. avoid gecko, they break down and gum up your base.

not quite as much grip with the g3/sparks on hardpack but if you care about the weight of your pack at all - if you're considering an airbag pack (heavy), get the lighter weight g3/sparks

i forgot, the g3s also take up about half the pack space...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Is there anything I should buy to remove any "gum up" that skins leave on the base prior to riding?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

i have to say, this shit is expensive to get in to from the get go. Im glad i have all my avy gear already. Even buying shit on sale(saved $600 on the board) its over $1000 for split specific board, bindings, poles, skins......


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

no, new skins don't leave globs on your shit. 

keep the glue clean and it'll glob less.

the geckos were breaking down bc they are a "glueless" skin that sticks by using the same type(ish) of rubber that they use for those non-slip car-dash-cellphone-pads, which apparently can't hold up to a full seasons worth of skinning for whatever reason.

just wax your board as normal and get a little cake of skin wax - for the furry side of the skin to prevent snow buildup


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Argo said:


> i have to say, this shit is expensive to get in to from the get go. Im glad i have all my avy gear already. Even buying shit on sale(saved $600 on the board) its over $1000 for split specific board, bindings, poles, skins......


yea, but its a whole lot harder to put 100 days on that shit, and most of your time is on the uphill where you can scratch your board a little but hard to do other damage... 

shit tends to last a while unless you're 200+lbs and break boards..... oh, wait :blink:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Cool. Thanks. 

Now i have to make splits for my wife and son


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah. Even at my lightest I can't get under 220.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

hack a kt22


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My son is getting the 159w kt22. Dunnow what I'm splitting for my wife yet


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Keeping your base decently waxed prevents any gob for me. The only time I have had it is with a super dry base. 

Yeah it ain't cheap bit it is a hell of a lot cheaper than trying to get a lifetime Epic pass...

Or mountain biking, road biking, motorcross etc...


----------

